# PLX/Turkeyfoot Sunday 2/20/22



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fished TFoot 7am-2pm with a handful of good ole experieced icers. Thought we try to get some red ears & crappies. Fished off the swim beach & other side of the 'fireworks peninsula' in the deeper waters.

I brought along a 15yr old boy whose dad brought him down from Brunswick to ice fish with me. Wonderful young man whose working toward his Eagle Scout Award. Sadly he got skunked, but thoroughly enjoyed the experience.

Searched 9-39fow. Drilled 50+ holes, but couldn't find'em or a pattern. BITE WAS HORRIBLE. We only caught 2 Channel Cats along with a handful of dink gills & perch.

Figured 6 factors were against us:
High Barometer
Clear Blue Skies
East Wind
Low Double Digit Temps
Snowmobilers racing across the ice
Chainsaws cutting ice at the swim beach in anticipation of the PLX Polar 
Jump.

All in all, a cold, windy morning that gradually warmed up, but yielded hardly anything on the ice. Memories made, but little to show for our efforts.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

It's great to read that some young men are still in Boy Scouts and hope he gets his eagle badge. Thanks for showing him the ropes of ice fishing....👍......Rich


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Wish I was home to have joined you...like you said "memories made"...that's what's important...kudos for taking another young man onto the ice...hopefully he's hooked event though the fish didn't cooperate with you that day.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

If we have good ice this weekend, the young boy is all game for going again. I'll have to decide where to drill holes. Want him to have the opportunity for some rod action. Thinking PLX/OSP or Moggy/CLR.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I was ice fishing at Indian lake state park this weekend and there was a group of boyscouts camping in tents..


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Boy Scout Winter Klondike was at Camp Manatoc a couple of weeks ago for a dozen troops.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I've done many Klondike derbies when I was in Scouts and helped with the Shreve troop when I lived down there years ago.....Rich


----------

